# exchange totaled, what happens now?



## Rekiel (May 17, 2016)

i had an exchange vehicle that might be totaled from hitting a deer in missouri running from hurricane irma , will exchange take the insurance money charge me more and then not give me another car?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Go pick up another car, that's the good part of having a rental


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Probably what happens next is that you get deactivated. That's my guess. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, there's one car they can't buy back.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rekiel said:


> i had an exchange vehicle that might be totaled from hitting a deer in missouri running from hurricane irma , will exchange take the insurance money charge me more and then not give me another car?


Read your insurance policy. It's most likely ACV less $1,000 deductible. Depending on your situation you could be stuck for a pretty penny. What year and make of vehicle did you lease? When did you first lease the vehicle? What was the odometer at time of lease and what was the odometer at time of accident? If you did not purchase gap insurance and you feel stuck than demand the vehicle to be fixed and not totaled. You do have that right. Sorry for this happening. Commercial leases and commercial insurance are much different than just renting a vehicle for personal use. Good luck brother.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

She has to have full coverage on the vehicle in order to take the exchange vehicle. The car most likely has GAP so they won't go after her for the deficiencies however they are likely not to give her another vehicle in this scenario.


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

2Cents said:


> She has to have full coverage on the vehicle in order to take the exchange vehicle. The car most likely has GAP so they won't go after her for the deficiencies however they are likely not to give her another vehicle in this scenario.


You mean she didn't have rideshare insurance ?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Full coverage is required to drive the car off the lot... you're supposed to have ride share insure however that is not included in full coverage that is an addendum but as far as I know they don't check that in order to get the fübr car... it is recommended because since it is being used for ride sharing it's an addendum that covers the vehicle when there isn't a passenger in the car. It is technically required in order to do ride sharing , so don't skimp out.


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Full coverage is required to drive the car off the lot... you're supposed to have ride share insure however that is not included in full coverage that is an addendum but as far as I know they don't check that in order to get the fübr car... it is recommended because since it is being used for ride sharing it's an addendum that covers the vehicle when there isn't a passenger in the car. It is technically required in order to do ride sharing , so don't skimp out.


Uber doesn't cover anything ...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Well they do after they tell you to go to your insurance company first then they hit you with their $1k deductible and will deactivate you until the damage is fixed... and if you don't have the ride share ins, your insurance company will drop you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Vaseag said:


> Uber doesn't cover anything ...


Yeah.... whoever "Customer Service" is, they're talking out of their ass. When a drunk kid in an Altima totalled my lease vehicle, James River stepped in as primary insurer. The kid totalled my car and did not have insurance; James River cut me a check for their valuation of my vehicle. The amount that JR valued my vehicle at was enough for me to pay the lease company their buyout figure plus an extra $1,800 which I kept.

So no, everything in that conversation with "Customer Service" is bullshit.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

If you would of had commercial insurance the pay out would of been 20x that.
Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Rekiel (May 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Read your insurance policy. It's most likely ACV less $1,000 deductible. Depending on your situation you could be stuck for a pretty penny. What year and make of vehicle did you lease? When did you first lease the vehicle? What was the odometer at time of lease and what was the odometer at time of accident? If you did not purchase gap insurance and you feel stuck than demand the vehicle to be fixed and not totaled. You do have that right. Sorry for this happening. Commercial leases and commercial insurance are much different than just renting a vehicle for personal use. Good luck brother.


Thanks for your advice brother , just got the car back after 2 months back at square 1

I don't trust Uber at all , so I didn't tell them shit and after 2 months I got my car back good as new , my insurance company of course tried to low ball me but I filed a complaint with the insurance commissioner and got my car fixed, Uber still sucks though


----------

